# Booked 2 day vacation at Westgate Orlando; non-owner.  Mistake?



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

I just booked a little 2 night/3 day getaway with (2) day passes to Universal for wife bday as a little surprise.  Staying at Westgate Lakes on Turkey Lake in Orlando.  I understand that I will have to participate in the resort tour in order to ensure we qualify for the promotional price. 

Am I making a big mistake doing a weekend getaway like this?  What do these tours involve and what should I watch for?  I don't want to get hit with a bill 3X the promotional rate for the stay and park tickets.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 30, 2013)

If you don't want the higher price then you and your wife have to endure the presentation. Put your foot down on the length of the presentation. If it is supposed to take 120 then try and enforce it from your end. A good deflection tactic is telling them about TUG and the free timeshares. Also mention $1 timeshares on eBay. They will try and say resales dont have the same benefits but that is actually a reason not to buy. It means you will have a hard time getting rid of it if you need to. 

No matter what happens do not buy.


----------



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for your input.  I'm worried that if we don't buy on the spot that they are going to say we didn't fulfill our obligation and then try to charge us more.  I don't mind going for the presentation, I'm just worried about them treating us like third world citizens if we don't buy for the remainder of my time on getaway.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'm worried that if we don't buy on the spot that they are going to say we didn't fulfill our obligation and then try to charge us more.  I don't mind going for the presentation, I'm just worried about them treating us like third world citizens if we don't buy for the remainder of my time on getaway.



They will play the guilt card for way more than it's worth. The whole thing will drag on WAY longer than the promised time as they will act like you don't get the gift "yet" and drag it on more hoping to wear you down. 

You are obligated to give them the 90 to 120 mnutes you promised (whatever it was). Make it clear from the start that once you arrive the clock was ticking. They don't want to "count" the time spent getting to be your best friend ever, any eating they talk you into and while they keep you waiting in reception. When at the check in desk make a show out of noting the tie you arrived on paper & then remind them along the way "We've been here for (30 , 40 -whatever) minutes. What will this cost us?" or something similar to keep the presentation time related. Once the magic number is reached start asking to get your gift and go as you have doen (and you are NOT buying. Period).  As soon as the 90 minutes is over you've earned it and have to right to get out. Make them live up to it. Good luck and NEVER, EVER buy a Wastegate. 

Once you are free they still want to sell you so they won't treat you badly. Really. Enjoy your trip and DO NOT BUY!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'm worried that if we don't buy on the spot that they are going to say we didn't fulfill our obligation and then try to charge us more.  I don't mind going for the presentation, I'm just worried about them treating us like third world citizens if we don't buy for the remainder of my time on getaway.



You can count on the lying weasels to say *ANYTHING* to try to coerce you into buying. They will delay you. They will belittle you. They will divide you and your spouse and say that if you don't buy, RIGHT NOW, you don't love each other. They will have a parade of salesweasels, closers, gifters, supervisors, resale offerers, and who knows what all to make it seem like you will never be able to leave.

We don't call that outfit 'Wastegate' for nothin'.

Give them the time they require. Take a piece of paper with you and write the start time on it and have the sales weasel sign it. At the end of the required time, whip it out again, write the time and have THAT sales weasel sign it. Then stand up and head for the door. You have the proof that you lived up to your end of the 'bargain'. 

Be sure to unplug the room phone. No one you care about will call that number anyway.

Have fun. Enjoy the resort. Just not the high pressure. And remember, whatever they offer, you can get resale for pennies on the dollar.

Jim


----------



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

My wife is a tough cookie, I'm not so concerned about their games to insult or belittle.   I don't want to get engaged in a point versus point with a salesman for half a day, but I want to make sure they don't try to charge me $700 extra for not "fulfilling my obligation" or what have you.  Great idea on writing the start time down and getting it signed and then the ending time. Trying to cover my tail from fraudulent charges more than bruised egos.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Jrod511 said:


> I don't want to get engaged in a point versus point with a salesman for half a day, but I want to make sure they don't try to charge me $700 extra for not "fulfilling my obligation" or what have you.  Great idea on writing the start time down and getting it signed and then the ending time. Trying to cover my tail from fraudulent charges more than bruised egos.


I have found that disputing the timeshare sellers during their spiels, correcting them when they misstate facts, etc., not only does no good but mainly serves to prolong the ordeal. 

We have taken to adopting a semi-bored expression while seated there, reflecting zero enthusiasm.  We listen politely & semi-attentively, saying little, just nodding slightly now & then while doing a slight roll of the head.  

Eventually the timeshare sellers give up & send us over to the freebies window. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CO skier (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> I just booked a little 2 night/3 day getaway with (2) day passes to Universal for wife bday as a little surprise.  Staying at Westgate Lakes on Turkey Lake in Orlando.  I understand that I will have to participate in the resort tour in order to ensure we qualify for the promotional price.
> 
> Am I making a big mistake doing a weekend getaway like this?  ...


Yes, you are making a big mistake.  Your wife will be in for a very unpleasant surprise when she learns that part of her birthday vacation will be shared with a high-pressure timeshare salesperson -- 100% chance you wind up in the doghouse.




Jrod511 said:


> My wife is a tough cookie, I'm not so concerned about their games to insult or belittle.   I don't want to get engaged in a point versus point with a salesman for half a day, ...



"Everyone" goes into these presentations thinking this.  It sounds as though you have never been through one of these ordeals.  Timeshare salespeople are experts at selling timeshares to people who do not intend to buy one.  At best, you will leave the presentation without a timeshare, but the presentation will have ruined the rest of your wife's birthday vacation; at worst, you will be back here after your vacation wanting to know how to rescind your new timeshare purchase.

Review this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1488779

then cancel the presentation.  


Find a decent rental (there are plenty available, and some real bargains on EBay) and some discount theme park tickets.  You might spend a few hundred dollars more than the Westgate package, but isn't giving your wife the birthday vacation she deserves worth it?


----------



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> I have found that disputing the timeshare sellers during their spiels, correcting them when they misstate facts, etc., not only does no good but mainly serves to prolong the ordeal.




Precisely my thinking.  They are trained to brush aside your reasons / excuses and just take another shot at it.  Anything you say just provides an opening.  I will listen, I will give the required time, I will hopefully even learn a thing or two.  I would never commit to any financial obligation over $100 without first conferring with my wife AND doing the necessary research and comparisons to satisfy myself; and that is if I want what is being offered in the first place (except obviously in cases of dire need / emergencies, which buying a vacation scheme is NOT).

Thanks for the input everyone.  I'll just remain my cool and quiet self and will document the process so that they do not try to fraudulently charge me.  With the right attitude going in hopefully this will not detract from our overall little trip.


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a very short vacation.  It wouldn't be worth it for me to spend half of a day dealing with something like this.


----------



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Yes, you are making a big mistake.  Your wife will be in for a very unpleasant surprise when she learns that part of her birthday vacation will be shared with a high-pressure timeshare salesperson -- 100% chance you wind up in the doghouse.




She is already aware.  I decided it was not a great present if she was surprised.  The surprise part was being able to go visit a park of her choice.  



CO skier said:


> "Everyone" goes into these presentations thinking this.  It sounds as though you have never been through one of these ordeals.  Timeshare salespeople are experts at selling timeshares to people who do not intend to buy one.  At best, you will leave the presentation without a timeshare, but the presentation will have ruined the rest of your wife's birthday vacation; at worst, you will be back here after your vacation wanting to know how to rescind your new timeshare purchase.
> 
> Review this thread:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1488779
> ...



This is a quickie trip to facilitate going to a theme park on her bday.  We already have multiple other extended time vacations planned already.  If it were not for the comparatively low cost of this trip ($149 + tax for 2 nights + theme park tickets) I would not have been able to justify it.  Any other place for 2 nights would have been $100-150 alone, and the park tickets another $200.  Other variables like fuel, food, tolls, are identical regardless of where we sleep.  

Heck, a weekend in Key West with fine dining costs less than an Orlando tourist trap at a theme park, but it's her bday so she can choose the theme park and I'll smile.  For about the same overall cost (non-timeshare)we could have done any number of 3 day Bahamas cruises with all meals included to boot.

I have a simple philosophy on buying something; there is always a better deal and I never impulse buy.   I think I will be safe from their tactics.  Thanks for the link to that thread!  Lots of good information there.  I'm going to take everyones advice for how to minimize the pain, so to speak, and carry on with our little weekend getaway.

We have done one of these sort of tours before, but at what now appears to be a higher end company.  They paid me $125 for my time and I was able to manage them to where it only went a total of 20 minutes over their 90 minute allotment (10 minutes of that spent in the redemption line).  I am mainly worried about them giving me fraudulent surcharges if we do not buy.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> ... and carry on with our little weekend getaway.



Well ... good luck, then.


When is the weekend?  I am sure many here would be interested to learn how it ultimately turned out for you.


----------



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Well ... good luck, then.
> 
> 
> When is the weekend?  I am sure many here would be interested to learn how it ultimately turned out for you.



It will be 5 weeks (early October).  I know a lot of people leave topics like this hanging in the wind, no resolution or additional insight offered.  Hopefully I will return with good news as a follow up.


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> It will be 5 weeks (early October).  I know a lot of people leave topics like this hanging in the wind, no resolution or additional insight offered.  Hopefully I will return with good news as a follow up.


Yes, please follow up.  If you really want to turn it into an adventure, record the sales pitch.  :rofl:


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> I am mainly worried about them giving me fraudulent surcharges if we do not buy.


 
Take a "selfie" time-stamped photo of the two of your when you arrive at the check in.  Take another one when you stand up to leave, at an amount over the 90 minutes , since I am sure you paper works says "approximately


----------



## smurfyblue (Aug 30, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> I want to make sure they don't try to charge me $700 extra for not "fulfilling my obligation" or what have you.  Great idea on writing the start time down and getting it signed and then the ending time. Trying to cover my tail from fraudulent charges more than bruised egos.



You are obligated to go on a tour, you are not obligated to buy. I have never heard of someone being charged extra for not buying.If your are this worried be sure to keep all of the info of the vacation offer on hand and save if for about 3 billing cycles.


----------



## jmpellet (Aug 30, 2013)

I actually just bring the printouts of closed eBay sales from the resort and they walk you.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2013)

jmpellet said:


> I actually just bring the printouts of closed eBay sales from the resort and they walk you.



I have, and would do this too, but with Wastegate it tends to set them off and heads them down the apples and oranges route. "Yeah, but eBay buyers can't book until 90 days out before move in, and resale buyers have to pay for internet, and resale buyers are basically scum of the earth, yada, yada, yada". To which the snappy retort is, "So what you are telling me is whoever I give or sell to or who inherits this wonderful vacation ownership from me basically gets crap?"

We know that treating one 'owner' different than another is illegal and unconstitutional, but they do it and will continue until someone sues them and wins big. Who is going to sue over internet use charges?

I can understand taking an el cheapo vacation with the 'price' being attending a presentation, but why can't it be Hilton or Marriott?

Oh, jrod, if it gets too quiet in the salesroom, stand up and in a loud voice, ask , "How's Versailles coming along?" (That's the owner's 75,000 sq ft. 'biggest house in America' currently back under construction near Orlando.)

Jim


----------



## Jrod511 (Aug 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I can understand taking an el cheapo vacation with the 'price' being attending a presentation, but why can't it be Hilton or Marriott?



Not smart enough to know what is good and what is bad; deal SOUNDED legitimate in the advertisement.    I appreciate yours and the other commenters just ahead of you chiming in with your tips.  Makes good common sense.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 31, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> I just booked a little 2 night/3 day getaway with (2) day passes to Universal....Am I making a big mistake doing a weekend getaway like this?



Have you given your credit card number yet?  Is there some sort of a penalty for not showing up?  If not, personally I would not bother with this "deal".

One of your days will likely be taken up by the presentation. So how would you accommodate two days of theme parks?  You would likely have to book additional accommodations elsewhere.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 31, 2013)

Have stayed there 3 times  on II exchanges  and like resort.  Will not repeat what others have  said. Just make a copy of your invite that states proscribed time.

High lite  in yellow, show to sales person when you sit down  and set alarm on cell phone.  When phone  rings get up  and  say I am done in increasing loud voice.

Really hilarious when about  every 30 minutes  sales  manager jumps up on table  and announces  take   Unit  ABC out of your inventory,   new owners   Sally and Dick  just bought.  All the sales people jump up and clap!  Ask sales person to see their inventory sheet.

Then about 15 minutes later walk by  "new owners table"  and you will find a couple  sales people BSing.

Plug David Siegel  and Queen of Versailles in search to  get a better idea of  what you are in for.


If you check in  after 4:00PM on day 1,  spend day 2 in sales pitch and have to check out by 10:00AM  day  3  how do you get any days?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> ....
> If you check in  after 4:00PM on day 1,  spend day 2 in sales pitch and have to check out by 10:00AM  day  3  how do you get any days?



Do the math --- WHY are you thinking this is a getaway or a birthday trip? You are going to be held hostage for HOURS by a bunch of people who are A-holes and liars. 

For WHAT? Cheap condo rooms in a timeshare? Hours of bull-crap? Lies & bullying?

Put in a Rental Wanted on that thread and I bet, you will get several offers which will be less than $75 nightly for the 2 nights without any taxes or presentations torture. And then drop your wife off at a Day Spa for several hours.

Now that is a birthday trip most wives would enjoy!


----------



## Jrod511 (Sep 1, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> If you check in  after 4:00PM on day 1,  spend day 2 in sales pitch and have to check out by 10:00AM  day  3  how do you get any days?




Your entire post makes good logical sense, but here is my basic logic here.  

Two adult tickets to Universal; approx $200.  Any random semi-decent motel/hotel, $60-$75 per night.  So if I go up for one night (drive up Friday, check in, go to dinner, check out Sat AM, go to park, drive home) I am in it for $275.  

Or I can go up Thursday, check in, get universal tickets, go to dinner, Friday take their tour, be done noon at earliest (tour time is 10:30).  Basically, be sitting at the pool by 1pm to enjoy resort for the day, go to dinner, check out Sat AM, go to park, drive home), I am in it for $170 (cost of the package).  So I just see it as $100 less for an additional night of accommodations.  Wife gets gratis extra day off from her employer for bday but it is use it or lose it and taking one day off really makes no overall impact on my side of things.  

So my logic goes to enjoy a slightly nicer place, put up with their sales pitch, have a whole afternoon of enjoying a pool, and saving $100 compared to doing it way A.  Spending one night at HoJo's and going to a theme park, like I said, is going to be about $275.  Factor in food, fuel, tolls, etc and it is a $400 one night stay at a motel and then park.  I hate it, but it's what she wants.  I'd rather reduce overall costs to $300-325 and enjoy the resort grounds for an afternoon.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Your entire post makes good logical sense, but here is my basic logic here.
> 
> Two adult tickets to Universal; approx $200.  Any random semi-decent motel/hotel, $60-$75 per night.  So if I go up for one night (drive up Friday, check in, go to dinner, check out Sat AM, go to park, drive home) I am in it for $275.
> 
> ...



Another vote for this being a huge mistake.  You are underestimating the level of unpleasantness you will have to endure in the presentation as well as the amount of time involved.  If I received this as a present, I would be seriously ticked and you would not be allowed to forget it, ever.  I'm very thrifty and appreciate a good bargain, but this is being too cheap (think Scrooge).  If it's a present, them make it a pleasant experience.  Your morning with the liars and cheats will make the afternoon by the pool not so pleasant as you try to forget it all.  And that morning with the liars will stretch to early afternoon.   Have a good breakfast and make sure you have transportation back to the resort if they take you elsewhere (see other posts about being left without a ride back if you don't buy).   

You seem like you've made up your mind, but seriously, this is not a good present.   You should have a back up option to make up for it the following weekend.  

Sue


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 1, 2013)

Listen to gals here. Sounds  like you are setting yourself  up for  banishment to  a couch in buck pasture!


----------



## swditz (Sep 1, 2013)

as long as your sure she is prepared to go to a presentation you should be fine. my wife and I went through Westgate lakes. it is a nice resort and has a great on site restaurant. we have been on 2 Westgate presentations. The first was at Westgate vacation villas. we told the sales person we were there for the $100 and breakfast. she said that was fair but asked we be open minded for the 90 minutes, before deciding. at the end she asked if we would be interested in purchasing (for 40k). we assured her we were not. she sent us to get our gift and went on to the next couple. to be sure she told a lot of whoppers and did not mention little details like maintenance fees,( but I'm sure that was just an oversight!) don't react to the guilt trips etc. at the end be polite but firm and get your gifts, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Tia (Sep 1, 2013)

They are pretty sneaky and able to convince people to buy repeatedly. Leave your wallet in the room safe or you could be costing yourself way more then your going to save..... 

We have friends who paid a company to take their timeshares off their hands a couple years ago. Well they went to Vegas on a promotion and guess what.... they bought into a points system of some sort


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 1, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Or I can go up Thursday, check in, get universal tickets, go to dinner, Friday take their tour, be done noon at earliest (tour time is 10:30).  Basically, be sitting at the pool by 1pm to enjoy resort for the day, go to dinner, check out Sat AM, go to park, drive home), I am in it for $170 (cost of the package).



So if I understand correctly, you plan to visit the parks on Thursday and Saturday.  Now the big question is Will they give you your park tickets on Thursday morning (before you complete the sales presentation)?  If so, what time do you reckon they will give you your tickets?

Then factor in the drive to the park, mile-long walk to the gate from the parking lot, passing security screening, and you might not have much time left to enjoy the park.

I understand your logic and you're free to do whatever you want, but the other TUGGERS here are just trying to make you see the downside(s) to this "deal" and that it might not be what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 1, 2013)

Tia said:


> They are pretty sneaky and able to convince people to buy repeatedly. Leave your wallet in the room safe or you could be costing yourself way more then your going to save.....



Virtually all of the "invites" I have seen require  at check in both  parties show  driver's licenses with matching  address  AND  credit card matching .


----------



## Jrod511 (Sep 3, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> So if I understand correctly, you plan to visit the parks on Thursday and Saturday.  Now the big question is Will they give you your park tickets on Thursday morning (before you complete the sales presentation)?  If so, what time do you reckon they will give you your tickets?
> 
> Then factor in the drive to the park, mile-long walk to the gate from the parking lot, passing security screening, and you might not have much time left to enjoy the park.
> 
> I understand your logic and you're free to do whatever you want, but the other TUGGERS here are just trying to make you see the downside(s) to this "deal" and that it might not be what it's cracked up to be.



Planning to check in Thursday afternoon, check out Saturday morning and go to the park then.  Only going to the park one time (Saturday).  We have booked for Thursday and Friday night.  Our "tour" is Friday morning.  I have asked and have been told repeatedly that the tickets are given to us at check in.  We would only be billed the full rate of the room and tickets if we skipped the tour or did not participate in the tour.  Since we have no plans to buy anything I want to cover myself from any shenanigans where they would "punish" us by charging us the full rate for not purchasing anything. 

I do not feel anyone is picking on me at all; I have gotten lots of useful, practical advice in this thread.  

Alternatives were to pay more, go up Friday night, stay in a place one night and pay full rate for the park tickets.  I also was not against doing it iron man style; get up at 5 am Saturday, go up, do the park, drive back the same day, but wifey was having none of that.  

My wife is no ones pushover.  She knows full well how to say no if she is not interested.  I am not worried about us purchasing something we don't want, am only concerned about being "punished" for not purchasing.  We just returned from the Florida Keys and within the next 6 months have two cruises totaling 17 nights at sea planned.  Going to resorts/theme parks just isn't our thing, but she wants to check out Universal Studios and this seemed the most economical way to do it.  I think theme parks are the biggest rip off in the world, so naturally looking for ways to help keep costs reasonable. 

To those offering advice as how to protect myself from being taken advantage of, thank you.  I have taken note of your advice and will employ your methods to make sure we are treated in a FAIR manner.  That's all I want.  They want 90 minutes of my life, okay.  No problem.  That doesn't mean 5 hours, it doesn't mean being ripped off or intimidated.  

I have bookmarked this and will report back!


----------



## kwindham (Sep 3, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Planning to check in Thursday afternoon, check out Saturday morning and go to the park then.  Only going to the park one time (Saturday).  We have booked for Thursday and Friday night.  Our "tour" is Friday morning.  I have asked and have been told repeatedly that the tickets are given to us at check in.  We would only be billed the full rate of the room and tickets if we skipped the tour or did not participate in the tour.  Since we have no plans to buy anything I want to cover myself from any shenanigans where they would "punish" us by charging us the full rate for not purchasing anything.
> 
> I do not feel anyone is picking on me at all; I have gotten lots of useful, practical advice in this thread.
> 
> ...



Good for you!!!  Just say NO and you will be fine!!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 3, 2013)

They can't "punish" you financially for not purchasing, but these people lie for sport, 90 minutes can easily stretch into 4 + hours particularly if they can get you separated from the car.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2013)

Remember, the SALES STAFF has to release them with paperwork for their DISCOUNTED vacation. AND Westgate sales are TOTAL JERKs!

I don't understand WHY people think they can BS the professional jerks and get a "almost free vacation"? And be out of there in 120 minutes. :annoyed:

So, after they return home and post all the hostage tactics they endured and expect all of us to not say "TOLD YOU SO" or be yelling "RESCIND NOW" because they brought .... 

OP wants his freebies .... after 2 or 3 more "tours", maybe then someone in the family unit will put their foot down or up ...


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 3, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> OP wants his freebies .... after 2 or 3 more "tours", maybe then someone in the family unit will put their foot down or up ...


 
 My better half did

Ironically she and my daughter stayed at the same resort on an exchange, ad they couldn't try to book her because I was in California


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2013)

I did a Westgate presentation in Vegas -- we (the others who did NOT buy - I was alone with a couple) waited on a bench in the Vegas heat for over an hour, dropped off in an alley midblock behind the strip and the driver SPED OFF. I was very happy to have that couple with me - a single woman should NOT be fighting off the bums picking trash out of the dumpsters and locked loading ramps. None of us KNEW where be were - it was NOT the same area we left from - it was several blocks further away from the pickup spot.

The sales staffs do that to make sure YOU NEVER take their show tickets or discount buffet offers AGAIN. And that free meal was a distant memory, the tickets worthless (restrictions) and the dangerous area ...

I really see your birthday wife becoming very unhappy with you ....


----------



## Jrod511 (Sep 3, 2013)

Again, I appreciate the input of everyone here as to what to watch for.  

The tour stays on the resort grounds.  I made sure that NO vehicles will be involved, we are not taken off of the grounds.  I will never consent to a tour that involves transportation that is beyond my control.  

I'm just soliciting advice here how to make sure that I am not totally scammed and overcharged or punished because I don't buy.  There are a million logical reasons not to buy, but engaging all of those is what is going to turn a 90 - 120 minute process into a 5 hours process.  "Not for us, not our style.  Thanks for your time."  

The fact of the matter is we have a number of vacation options available to us that don't require extended driving or flying (costs) and I can pretty much book a vacation at any time and have a cost far below the fixed (maintenance) and variable(travel, food, entertainment) cost of a timeshare.  That's not true for everyone, but it is for us and basically that's a longer way of saying "Not for us, not our style.  Thanks for your time." 

I don't particularly care if some bottom feeder, uneducated dirt bag salesman tries to belittle me, I think it is funny and will sit there and laugh.  I know that works on some people, but it doesn't work on me.  I don't have an overinflated ego that will be injured by a strangers spitballs, and I don't feel the need to "show them" by flashing money on stuff I don't need.  It's simple; if I want something, I buy it.  If I don't want something, I don't.  It's not terribly more complicated than that.  

So to those offering advice on how to ensure that the process be handled fairly on all ends, thank you.  For those saying I am going to be in the dog house or whatever, there is the possibility you could be correct, however please feel free to generously pay for a visit to a theme park and I'll stay wherever you wish and apply the savings on my end towards a special dinner or other gifts for wifey, and we would both thank you genuinely.  As it stands now she is totally onboard with this idea, and she says "No" way better than I do.  If she said "No" to this idea we wouldn't be doing it at all.  

The realities of life are such that if we want to sneak in a quick visit to a theme park we need to look for ways to be frugal about it.  Sorry, spending nearly $400 for one motel night and theme park tickets and food...it's just not in the cards. This is the alternative to make the trip a reality.  If it were solely up to me I wouldn't be posting here because I would never want to go to a theme park for a single day like this.

To those who are experienced in this; besides them lying about fees and such, what sort of things should I expect, and what sort of things would be NOT normal?  What can they request of me and what can they NOT request of me? I am protective about personal information and identify theft.


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 3, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> ...besides them lying about fees and such, what sort of things should I expect, and what sort of things would be NOT normal?



1) Holding you there for far beyond the agreed-upon 90 minutes.

2) Passing you on to two or three other closers, managers, survey takers, etc.

3) Guilt tripping you.

4) Trying to play one of you against the other.

5) Lying about how flexible and opportunistic it is to own there.

6) Treating you like dirt and insulting your intelligence because you don't want to buy.

But, hey, I could be wrong.  Maybe, just maybe this will be one of the more pleasant, enjoyable timeshare sales presentation experiences.  I guess you'll never find out until you actually attend it.


----------



## Jrod511 (Sep 3, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> 1) Holding you there for far beyond the agreed-upon 90 minutes.
> 
> 2) Passing you on to two or three other closers, managers, survey takers, etc.
> 
> ...



If those are the sorts of behavior I can expect to encounter what would be ABNORMAL, I guess?  I know that's a tricky question; I'm not asking it as clearly as I am thinking of it.  I.E. - What is out of the ordinary from their normal shenanigans that I really should be wary/run from.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2013)

Jrod, I think that after this thread, you are sufficiently inoculated and prepared for taking on whatever the Wastegate thugs are likely to throw at you. If your wife is on board with the 'game' too, all the better- it's to your advantage if this doesn't come as a surprise to her. They won't penalize you in any way if you don't buy, they will just make it uncomfortable for you to leave the indocrination station.

Go for it. Have some fun with it- as long as you know what to expect, there is little they can do to you, and once they figure out that you are a 'Friend of TUG', they will know right off that they are wasting their time on you. Expect them to start with the, "All we want is for you to keep an open mind". And after they come across with, "You're wasting OUR time", when you know the opposite is true, they'll usher you off to gifting, and sign you off.

After they are sure there is a snowball's chance in Hell of selling you, they'll try for resales, then 'trial membership', then yet another discounted long weekend so they have another shot at you. They are taught to get something from you.

All the best.

Jim


----------



## YeongWoo (Sep 3, 2013)

Jrod, seriously, if you can handle what's already in this thread then there's nothing more that they can throw at you.  I've been to a few of these things and they were never unpleasant.  The "presentation" took longer than it should have but that's about the worst.  The offer is good for what they promise so no worries there.  Stick to your guns about not buying and you'll enjoy the rest of your time there.

I prefer Epcot in October but I've been meaning to check out Universal so let us know how it turns out.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 3, 2013)

First time I have heard someone  say they  did not mind  "root canal"   or  "colonsconpy"!!!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 3, 2013)

*My own techniques*

I go to very few presentations any more.  I value my vacation time and generally avoid the presentations.  But here are some things that have worked well in the past.  My "average presentation" duration is usually an hour or less.  The record was about 1/2 hour.  They are cut short by the salesperson.  The longest was 125 minutes (Diamond).

1.  Tell the sales person up front that you have no intention of buying and that you are there primarily for the gift.  I will tell the sales person that I know and respect that they work on commission and that I would not like to see them waste too much time with me if they have other prospects available.  

2.  Print out the completed (sold) sales from eBay for the exact timeshare that you are looking at.  Circle several that are under $100.  If the salesman is sharp, he'll tell you that there are all sorts of drawbacks in buying resale, like you can't reserve decent dates.  But just tell him that you have no intention of staying at a Westgate anyway and that you are just looking for a trader on Interval International.  I sometimes tell them of my own experience buying timeshares off of ebay for a few hundred bucks each and that they are working out swimmingly well.  But I don't think that you own any timeshares, so you may not want to try this.  This has worked several times.  Another tactic is to ask politely but with enough volume that other buyers might hear you:  "why would I buy a timeshare from you for 10's of thousands of dollars when I can buy off of ebay or redweek for pennies on the dollar?"   

3.  When the guy asks you how many days of vacation you take (or want to take) a year and how much you spend.  Tell him that you typically take 2 or 3 days every 2 or 3 years, that your last vacation was 5 years ago, etc.  Also tell him/her that you usually are quite happy staying in a $75 a night hotel.  Tell him that your job, family duties, finances, interests, etc. doesn't let you take any more vacation and that you are fine with that.  This really messes up their calculations enormously.   :hysterical:

4.  Before I start a presentation I like to take some control of the time frame.  I ask the salesman how long the presentation will be.  Usually they say 90 or 120 minutes.  Then I tell them that I will honor that time limit and that I expect them to do respect that time limit also.  I tell them in advance that if they get within 5 or 10 minutes of the time limit that I will remind them at that point and I politely tell them that I will leave promptly at the time limit and expect my "gift".  No games please.    Then I ask them to confirm that they understand what we're agreeing upon.  Sometimes if they push back, I've told them that that I need to get out before X o'clock because of another appointment or planned activity.  

These salesmen/women are professionals in psychologically manipulating people into buying a timeshare that may not make any sense for them financially and that the prospective buyer perhaps cannot even afford.  They'll say absolutely anything (lies, lies and more lies) just to make a sale.  So be careful that you don't agree to buying.

If you do buy, make 100% sure that you get the necessary paperwork to rescind after the sale.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 4, 2013)

I think you will be fine, just say no and enjoy the rest of your short stay.


----------



## Jrod511 (Oct 3, 2013)

Today is the day I will be driving up to Orlando.  I will follow up on this thread and let you all know the outcome, good, bad, or otherwise.  Thanks all for your advice thus far.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 3, 2013)

Check out this thread!

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199861


----------



## Jrod511 (Oct 4, 2013)

Finished in 85 minutes. No high pressure sales. Salesman very nice guy, was shocked at that. Bought nothing. They had two closers try but they were not rude. Both confirmed I fulfilled my obligation to do the tour. I avoided discussions on value, points, exchange, resale etc, I just let them go through their pitch. Mediocre breakfast included. Off to the pool now. Will watch my CC like a hawk to ensure they don't sneak charges in.  Thanks everyone for your advice. Hope this thread helps others


----------



## swditz (Oct 4, 2013)

much the same as our experience. glad it worked out well.
enjoy your weekend


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 4, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Finished in 85 minutes. No high pressure sales. Salesman very nice guy, was shocked at that. Bought nothing. They had two closers try but they were not rude. Both confirmed I fulfilled my obligation to do the tour. I avoided discussions on value, points, exchange, resale etc, I just let them go through their pitch.
> 
> *Hope this thread helps others*



Helping you help others is what it's all about.

To pat ourselves on the back a little, without TUG inoculating you, your experience may have been very different. If you had expressed the slightest curiosity about their allegations or any interest at all in the program it may have taken far longer.

Enjoy the rest of your bargain vacation, and keep the phone unplugged. 

Jim


----------



## amycurl (Oct 4, 2013)

So glad it worked out! I have done at least two Westgate presentation before (at least one each in Orlando and Vegas, but may have done more, can't remember.) I found them relatively painless, and fairly easy to say no to, too. Keeping them accountable for the time is crucial.

Honestly, Westgate is *no* Groupo Maya; that was definitely the worst spiel we've ever had. Although we don't regret it, (because we enjoyed getting to tour the resort, eat the breakfast, and got a lot of use out of our Xcaret tickets,) we probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## saints50 (Oct 6, 2013)

Usually you have to take the tour before you get the tickets.  I've never been to a presentation where they give you the tickets before the tour.  That's why I usually ask
for the tour the day after check in and first thing in the morning if possible.  Good Luck.


----------



## rleigh (Oct 8, 2013)

Jrod511 said:


> Finished in 85 minutes. No high pressure sales. Salesman very nice guy, was shocked at that. Bought nothing. They had two closers try but they were not rude. Both confirmed I fulfilled my obligation to do the tour. I avoided discussions on value, points, exchange, resale etc, I just let them go through their pitch. Mediocre breakfast included. Off to the pool now. Will watch my CC like a hawk to ensure they don't sneak charges in.  Thanks everyone for your advice. Hope this thread helps others






LOL! Sounds like it was easier and took less time with the salesperson than trying to convince people here that you knew what you were doing and your wife was ok with it! This group sure gave you good practice for dealing with the salesperson, and you were very patient!

I myself have happily taken in a 90 minute presentation when staying just 2 days. To each his own.

Nice job!


----------



## Jrod511 (Oct 12, 2013)

saints50 said:


> Usually you have to take the tour before you get the tickets.  I've never been to a presentation where they give you the tickets before the tour.  That's why I usually ask
> for the tour the day after check in and first thing in the morning if possible.  Good Luck.



What they gave us at check in was a voucher good for two tickets.  The morning we went to the park we took the voucher to guest services (Of Universal, not Westgate).  Guest services asked us which park we wanted and printed out tickets for that particular park.  Very quick and easy; less than 5 minutes to redeem the voucher


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank for returning to finish the story​


----------



## Luvstotravel (Oct 13, 2013)

Great end to the story.  Thanks.

Glad you had such a nice trip.


----------



## rrsafety (Oct 27, 2013)

Despite a good outcome on this story, I think it is a mistake for most people especially newbies to read it and think that it is a good idea to get into bed with these scum. The entire business model of timeshare is based on tricking people into becoming buyers. If they weren't good at it the timeshare business would not be making billions of dollars. I just did not want this one individuals good story to influence others who think they are in the same situation. My recommendation would be stay away from timeshare presentations.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad it went well, and your wallet remained intact!


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 28, 2013)

rrsafety said:


> I just did not want this one individuals good story to influence others who think they are in the same situation. My recommendation would be stay away from timeshare presentations.



That's my general recommendation too.  However, a newbie who reads this thread will also see the many negative sides to attending a presentation.  As well, if he does indeed choose to attend one, the information in this thread will better equip him with facts in order to face these salespeople.

The ones who usually get conned into buying at these presentations (myself included) are ones who go in with little or no knowledge of the timeshare industry or what to expect at a presentation --- including ruthless sales people who callously lie, omit important facts, skew numbers and figures, and show a general lack of respect for the "time limit" that was promised.


----------

